# Cycle advice for Anavar/test prop



## gun show (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello I have come on this site for advice if possible,I have been training for 5 years now and am going to run an 8 week course of Anavar 10mg tabs and Test prop jabs,Then on my last jab of test was going to run clomid and nolvadex for 3-4 weeks. Can any body give advice on the dosages for this course please,


----------



## gun show (Dec 10, 2011)

cheers Zclock with give it a go and keep you posted


----------



## gun show (Dec 10, 2011)

The Test prop is lixus labs, and the anavar are scimex, I have been reading on a few websites about scimex labs and they are pretty new which worried me a little as its probably better to stick to brands that have been around for years, but have still gonna give them a try, there orangey pink round tabs.Have you heard of these before?


----------

